# elefsina installation



## farlover (Jul 1, 2010)

Expatriate executive will be assigned in this location in Greece, housing from the company and relevant living allowance will be paid by the employer in connection with cost of living.
Please anyone who knows this area can kindly inform me about a reasonable monthly living allowance able to cover my substantial living expenses as a single.
Any reply will be very much appreciated.
Thanks to everyone.
Mario


----------



## SatavroulaAthens (Jun 14, 2010)

Dear Farlover 

If your rent is paid, you also need about 1,000 euros to eat and move around. Less than that you will only eat and nothing else


----------

